# too much light?



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I have got an offer for 2 Hamilton Reefstar 400 watt SE MH pendents with 12k sunburst bulbs about a month old.

Now I was thinking of getting rid of my * 48" 260 watt Power Compac lighting (4-65 watt) 21" Straight Pin bulbs with led lunar lights. and get both of these and suspend them from the ceiling?

800/75=10.6W/gal

or

660/75=8.8W/gal

Or should I buy one of them and keep my light kit?

or get rid of mine and only have one Hamilton 400 W

400/75=5.3W/Gal

Thank You


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

having both over your tank won't be too much light, I've heard of people having 12-15 W/gal over their tanks. The one thing that comes to mind to me, is the lack of actinics in this setup if you go with the MH lamps only. That's purely a cosmetic/looks thing, but it's something to think about. Maybe a way around it would be to change out the bulbs with 14000K or 20000K bulbs, for a bluer look (but won't be the same as actinics, which really make the corals' colors "pop").

I don't think you should only put a single lamp over your tank. MH doesn't spread out laterally very well, so a single lamp over your tank would create a very bright spot under the light, and not much off to the sides. Having two lamps over the 4' tank would help keep the whole thing lit. Go with both MH, or none.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

So do the 800/75=10.6W/gal?

Even if i Get a reflector and place it way above the tank?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree. You'll need actinics, but everything else should be fine. If you go with 14,000k it'll be closer to a blue color, but it'll get rid of some of you need for actinics. If you chose not to go with actinics, then you'll see you get a more dull coloration then someone else with the same corals.

reflectors would be great because they would increase the amount of PAR you'll get. they don't have to be high up, but it'll keep the reflectors from being dirty.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm if it was your tank what would you do? Out of the options I am faced with?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Personally... I'd go for it. I love SPS and would have no issues with any SPS growth and maintanence.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Kellsindell said:


> Personally... I'd go for it. I love SPS and would have no issues with any SPS growth and maintanence.


you would go with getting both? or get 1 and keep my original or just getting 1?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Both and get rid of PC's


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

perfect and thank you


----------

